# BLASCProfiler



## Patiekrice (11. November 2018)

Hey,

 

ich wollte den BLASCProfiler nutzen und meine Charaktere hier drüber manuell hochladen. Wenn ich aber auf "Charaktere übertragen" klicke, komme ich zu folgender Seite:

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Ich möchte an meinen Logindaten aber nichts ändern, lasse also alles frei und drücke auf "speichern". Dann kommt dieses aussagekräftige Fenster "nichts zu tun" und das wars.

 

? ? ?


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2018)

Kurz: WTF O_O

 

Kannst du mir die BlascProfiler.lua-Datei bitte an support@buffed.de mailen?  Dann habe ich das als Live-Test.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. November 2018)

mache ich später, jop


----------



## Shackles (22. August 2019)

haber hier genau dasselbe Problem, immer noch.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2019)

Der Account-Check war noch nicht angepasst auf das SSL-System. Sollte jetzt passen.


----------

